# Nelson to undergo Arhtroscopic Surgery



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DAMN!



> Orlando Magic point guard Jameer Nelson will undergo arthroscopic surgery Wednesday morning to repair a torn meniscus in his left knee.
> 
> Nelson was injured in the fourth quarter of Monday night’s game vs. Charlotte and underwent an MRI Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


What is up with this team and injuries?

All I can say is, at least this happened during the earlier parts of the season and J. Williams is still a capable point, but guess Otis should try and get CJ Watson on board now.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

sad we missed Tinsley...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*AI is the answer*


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

HB said:


> *AI is the answer*


Ugh, I dunno man. He'd get to start on a contender that's built for driving and dishing. But how much does he really have left? And how would Jameer take it? And if they went back to starting Jameer, would AI still *****?

Too many questions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They said they are talking to Antonio Daniels


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HB said:


> *AI is the answer*


Until Jameer comes back, maybe. But he'll start *****ing about coming off the bench the first time they lose a game. And in the fourth quarter? As much as I'd love to see it, they're better off avoiding him.


----------

